# Calling it quits after 12 days...



## yellowc4s (Oct 20, 2018)

Been driving for 12 days and have a 4.43 rating. I have no intention of providing water, coffee, gum, mints or any other bullshit. I am here to provide a service at rates cheaper than most taxis in a vehicle better maintained than most taxis. I also have no intention of paying 65 ****ing dollars for some "driver improvement course". I'll just walk away and chalk these lay uptwelve days to experience.


----------



## ubzmammy322 (Sep 7, 2018)

I have a 4.94 rating and don't provide water, gum, mints, chargers or anything of the like. That's strange to have such a low rating and I don't think the commodities have much to do with it.


----------



## chris.nella2 (Aug 29, 2018)

In 12 days you managed to get a 4.43??  ..and you start off with 5.00?!?!?

Maybe you should try Lyft, but before you do, consider how you got to 4.43 rating...just reinvent yourself.

P.S. I don't give free water,gum, cords,...I ONLY give mints because I pop the Ice Breaker ALL the time...don't wanna be blatantly rude.

I wish you the BEST of luck!!!!


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

If rideshare is not your cup 'o tea, perhaps looking into Amazon Flex is a good alternative. Packages don't rate the driver.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Maybe you weren't meant to drive around the Community's Elite. It takes skills (Can't believe I'm actually saying this, but...oh well).

You got out early. Celebrate your freedom. The rest of us have been too invested and hooked on the rideshare drug.


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

yellowc4s said:


> Been driving for 12 days and have a 4.43 rating. I have no intention of providing water, coffee, gum, mints or any other bullshit. I am here to provide a service at rates cheaper than most taxis in a vehicle better maintained than most taxis. I also have no intention of paying 65 @@@@ing dollars for some "driver improvement course". I'll just walk away and chalk these lay uptwelve days to experience.


New drivers are given some leeway. Both because you are learning and because with few rides to base it on, one or two 1* have a very detrimental impact. When i started 3 years ago I struggled with ratings as low as 4.68. I learned it is more about attitude, confidence and safe driving. I am now 4.94 & 4.92. 4.43 is pretty low and while I understand you're angry, if your attitude that radiates from these posts seeps through to pax, you will struggle.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Well, bye.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

For legitimate complaints and bad ratings the #1 reason for it is bad navigation. Are you missing turns or insisting on taking your route?

Besides that ratings are more about where and when you work. It's about WHO you pick up. For example I used to have trouble in the "hood" and used to avoid picking up there due to falling ratings. Then I figured out it was a couple serial riders I kept getting who were always giving me 4*. So on Lyft I simply gave them a 3* rating so as not to be paired with them again and now I am always above 4.9 again. I can pick up in the "hoods" again without problems. It was just these few serial customers who liked to downrate me for no reason.

To save your ratings, generally:

- Work during the day.
- Try to get tourists and happy sober people.
- Try to avoid people running late to get to work.
- If the customer expresses any displeasure or signs of being difficult prior to starting the trip, CANCEL and go offline for a bit. The chances are much higher that they will downrate you if you take them.
- Ask the customer if they have a preferred route or "if we should just go the way Uber/Lyft thinks is fastest".


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

96%


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Zap said:


> If rideshare is not your cup 'o tea, perhaps looking into Amazon Flex is a good alternative. Packages don't rate the driver.


No but customers with vicious dogs will. And those that claim they never received it.

Personally I found Flex to be more stressful that Ride-share. 

Navigation is everything.


----------



## massey (Jul 7, 2018)

when you just start , your rating flactuate alot because you have less no of ratings to averege . my rating went down to as low as 4.2 but evenatually it climbed back to 4.8 , it is all about experience , the more you drive , the more you know how to keep your rating high. good luck


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

I 


yellowc4s said:


> Been driving for 12 days and have a 4.43 rating. I have no intention of providing water, coffee, gum, mints or any other bullshit. I am here to provide a service at rates cheaper than most taxis in a vehicle better maintained than most taxis. I also have no intention of paying 65 @@@@ing dollars for some "driver improvement course". I'll just walk away and chalk these lay uptwelve days to experience.


I call poe.


----------



## Gonetoscottuber (Nov 6, 2018)

yellowc4s said:


> Been driving for 12 days and have a 4.43 rating. I have no intention of providing water, coffee, gum, mints or any other bullshit. I am here to provide a service at rates cheaper than most taxis in a vehicle better maintained than most taxis. I also have no intention of paying 65 @@@@ing dollars for some "driver improvement course". I'll just walk away and chalk these lay uptwelve days to experience.


Bravo!
And congrats


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

It's almost impossible to keep a rating above 4.50 without giving out water and candy. I don't know how you people do it.


----------



## amibrah (Mar 28, 2018)

OP doesnt know how Uber works.

You need to give water, mints , aux cables, usb chargers to passengers, if they want to take the cables home just say "sure go ahead"

If they throw up in your vehicle don't make a big deal out of it, just say it happens! no biggie!

Also ask pax what radio station they like and change it to their preference, if they ask you to go through mcdonalds drive thru then do it even if it means wasting 20 minutes of your time waiting in the drive thru

You also need to TIP the passenger for taking the time to ride your vehicle, give out your phone number and say that if they ever need a ride you're there to help.
This is how you be a good Uber driver.

Source : my rating of 4.94


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

Mista T said:


> It's almost impossible to keep a rating above 4.50 without giving out water and candy. I don't know how you people do it.


Really? ... when I started I drank the Koolaid and I have gave out water and mints... then I thought about it and I stopped.

I've maintained 4.96. I'm just respectful, I give what I get. You wanna talk, I can chat. You want quiet I'm down. Don't touch my radio and don't act a fool. Have a nice day and I move onto the next one.

I'm not sure if it's easier for women then men it may have something to do with it. I know a lot of women are greatful to have a female driver.

I spend enough on gas and my car maintenance, I'm just not willing at these rates to spend another penny.


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

I put the shitty candy that my kids and I didn't want from Halloween in the back. Easy way to get ride of it. I also left a note that says "If you don't plan on tipping, please leave the candy for others"


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

I get that this is a shitposting party and all but who is the audience? 

I mean, you think there is a person out there that honestly thinks their rating boils down to having an Aux cord, giving out mints, and bottles of water? You think it's necessary, in their mind, to do the drivethrough runs or wait ridiculous times for people to get in the car? No...

But neither does that mean that you shouldn't do any of it. I have water in my car because, generally speaking, having it is handier than not. I use it myself and the 100% deductible cost is basically negligible. I also have mints. I use them and in the past 3600 trips, I've maybe been asked about them twice. I can be a cool guy and let a stranger have a mint. I see no issues with this what so ever.

Then there's waiting for people. I'm fairly sure that, rare as this is, we all deal with this a couple times a week, whether it's a request for Mc Donalds or a stop at the bottle shop. This will depend entirely on your area and you should be sticking up for yourself. I politely tell them that they should add the stop, so that I get paid for it. The once or twice that this has been a problem, I'm less nice than usual and have to wear it on the rating - but so will they. Generally, this is resolved amicably and the stop is negligible. There are times when doing so has calculated a low upfront fair more favorably for me as well - this can literally be a benefit. 

Now, Mc Donalds is an exploit that's been on my nerves lately but aren't there times when you just want to be nice? It all seems like it won't be a big deal. I get the sentiment to be nice. It fails though. The kids that do this are the messiest, rudest jerks on the app and often times they are undeserving. So, I get the urge to bag these runs as well but why the hell are you going to make fun of the new drivers for this? Warn them, make fun of the situation, offer constructive ways to suggest it is a bad deal for them and ways they can communicate that to riders. Gees, do something... maybe remotely helpful? 

Again, this forum fails to fill an obvious function for the community it expects to cater to. You're helping no one. You're just being terrible people to people who are and feel like they are exploited. I'd suggest feeling a bit of shame but I honestly don't think many of you are capable of it.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Did you think to clean your car? 4.43? Wow...


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

Rushmanyyz said:


> I get that this is a shitposting party and all but who is the audience?
> 
> I mean, you think there is a person out there that honestly thinks their rating boils down to having an Aux cord, giving out mints, and bottles of water? You think it's necessary, in their mind, to do the drivethrough runs or wait ridiculous times for people to get in the car? No...
> 
> ...


Hmmm....... While we all could stand to be nicer, it seems to me your post was the meanest and most negative on this thread; just say'n


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

LoveTheBlues said:


> Hmmm....... While we all could stand to be nicer, it seems to me your post was the meanest and most negative on this thread; just say'n


It was meant to be.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

yellowc4s said:


> I'll just walk away


Uh you didn't quit. You failed. Perhaps lying to yourself isn't the best way to begin this new phase in your life.


yellowc4s said:


> no intention of providing water, coffee, gum, mints


I've never given away jack and maintain 4.9+ ratings. I think you'll gain more from this experience by asking yourself some honest questions.



Rushmanyyz said:


> It was meant to be.


You seem unpleasant. Have a mint.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

Rushmanyyz said:


> I get that this is a shitposting party and all but who is the audience?
> 
> I mean, you think there is a person out there that honestly thinks their rating boils down to having an Aux cord, giving out mints, and bottles of water? You think it's necessary, in their mind, to do the drivethrough runs or wait ridiculous times for people to get in the car? No...
> 
> ...


I wasn't "shitposting," as you put it, I feel my post suggested great ideas. Respect, following the mood as to talk or not, suggesting they have a good day, and on to the next... I'm not sure how much butt you like to kiss, but it's never been my forte.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Uh you didn't quit. You failed. Perhaps lying to yourself isn't the best way to begin this new phase in your life.
> 
> I've never given away jack and maintain 4.9+ ratings. I think you'll gain more from this experience by asking yourself some honest questions.
> 
> You seem unpleasant. Have a mint.


I actually buy mints, remember?



ratethis said:


> I wasn't "shitposting," as you put it, I feel my post suggested great ideas. Respect, following the mood as to talk or not, suggesting they have a good day, and on to the next... I'm not sure how much butt you like to kiss, but it's never been my forte.


I noticed you cleaned the rhetoric up a bit there. You sure you're not being disingenuous? Seems to me, if you wanted to be genuine about it, there would have been more nuance. That said, I didn't have you in mind when I wrote my comment.

I didn't think people would like my comment - it isn't the point. It's important to have opposing views put forth when there's so much of an attempt to poison a well, so I put it there. Simple as that.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Rushmanyyz said:


> I actually buy mints, remember?


I do. That's why I suggested you enjoy one to improve your disposition. Sorry I wasn't clear..?


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

Rushmanyyz said:


> I actually buy mints, remember?
> 
> I noticed you cleaned the rhetoric up a bit there. You sure you're not being disingenuous? Seems to me, if you wanted to be genuine about it, there would have been more nuance. That said, I didn't have you in mind when I wrote my comment.
> 
> I didn't think people would like my comment - it isn't the point. It's important to have opposing views put forth when there's so much of an attempt to poison a well, so I put it there. Simple as that.


Seeing as I posted what I did, not taking into account someone may read it as being disingenuous, I left out all the nuance on purpose. I don't coddle to posts on here any more then I do customers in my business transactions.

Perhaps you read in a negative manner. My post are meant to be read in the positive manner in which I write them.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

I think i got down to 4.63 early on and i took some simple advice from reading post.
1) i was more careful with following navigation without any voice on and in a Holder.
2) Did a deep clean of my car even my seats.(I wash car 2-3 times a week montly pass - vacum then rest of the time i just keep car interior wiped down everyday and shake out the mats.)
3) Kept conversation to good morning or good afternoon unless they engage in followup conversation.
4) I just relaxed. Now between 4.83--4.86


----------



## Panjnyguy (Aug 28, 2018)

good choice, its not for you , lol


----------



## Bears Fan (Oct 28, 2018)

yellowc4s said:


> Been driving for 12 days and have a 4.43 rating. I have no intention of providing water, coffee, gum, mints or any other bullshit. I am here to provide a service at rates cheaper than most taxis in a vehicle better maintained than most taxis. I also have no intention of paying 65 @@@@ing dollars for some "driver improvement course". I'll just walk away and chalk these lay uptwelve days to experience.


You likely got unlucky with some bad raters in the beginning of your career. It happens. Just keep driving, it will keep going up.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Good choice.
Uber is uni directional.

Always Going Down.


----------

